# Finally got a job!!! (26y/o)



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Hi!
Ok wow, I don't even know if I should even feel good about something so embarrassed, but anyway, I'm 26 years old and finally started working one week ago.
There's many reasons why it took so long, but I just want to mention one of them: dreading job interviews.
I still dread them, I just decided to hope that interview-free jobs exist.AND THEY DO! just in case anyone else is struggling with mainly this problem: some people will hire you even if you just..want the job.
My whole interview was just some lady telling me about the work schedule and salary and stuff then asked me if I'm interested and when can I start. So that was great.
Now, let's just hope I don't get fired cause I'm quite stupid.

_EDIT_
Umm..ok I DID get fired 🤦 ffs. 
Oh well..I mean, I did finally get a job even though it didn't last long, that's still worth something,no? 🥺
I literally don't know. Trying not give up and try harder next time. 🥲


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

snow_drop said:


> Hi!
> Ok wow, I don't even know if I should even feel good about something so embarrassed, but anyway, I'm 26 years old and finally started working one week ago.
> There's many reasons why it took so long, but I just want to mention one of them: dreading job interviews.
> I still dread them, I just decided to hope that interview-free jobs exist.AND THEY DO! just in case anyone else is struggling with mainly this problem: some people will hire you even if you just..want the job.
> ...


Nice one 👍 You said you have been there a week. How has the week there been? 🙂


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nice, congrats!

I also have a lot of difficulty with interviews. Nothing not even death scares me more. They're brutal. So it's cool if you can get a job without one.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats! That's great to hear.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

alwaysrunning said:


> Nice one 👍 You said you have been there a week. How has the week there been? 🙂


Sometimes it's okay, sometimes It's annoying. I think my colleagues are staying to get annoyed by me not knowing what I should do already. I have mixed feelings so far. Like really..I don't know how to explain.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

snow_drop said:


> Sometimes it's okay, sometimes It's annoying. I think my colleagues are staying to get annoyed by me not knowing what I should do already. I have mixed feelings so far. Like really..I don't know how to explain.


I hope not they're not, it's only been a week 🙂


----------



## daffodilshock (4 mo ago)

Congrats! That's a big step! Inspiring too. Slightly older and stiill haven't had a "real" job due to SAD. So don't knock it. That's so impressive!


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

alwaysrunning said:


> I hope not they're not, it's only been a week 🙂


Well, a week is too much apparently
They decided to end my probation period early and let me go ... I'm unemployed again now 😭


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

daffodilshock said:


> Congrats! That's a big step! Inspiring too. Slightly older and stiill haven't had a "real" job due to SAD. So don't knock it. That's so impressive!


Not sure what you mean with the "real" job part(any job is a real job - I don't say this enough) 
But thank you ❤


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

And thanks to all of you who replied as well 💖
And good luck to everyone who still needs to get a job and is too afraid to try.
I may return if I get a job and last a month or something.
I'm so stupid. It's almost funny.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

snow_drop said:


> Well, a week is too much apparently
> They decided to end my probation period early and let me go ... I'm unemployed again now 😭


I can't believe they've done that. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

snow_drop said:


> Well, a week is too much apparently
> They decided to end my probation period early and let me go ... I'm unemployed again now 😭


Did they give a reason as to why?

In my first ever job they said they were sorry they were going to have to let me go. Then I started behaving differently and because of this they ended up asking me to stay. I was there 5 years in the end.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

alwaysrunning said:


> Did they give a reason as to why?
> 
> In my first ever job they said they were sorry they were going to have to let me go. Then I started behaving differently and because of this they ended up asking me to stay. I was there 5 years in the end.


Well ..sort of. I didn't ask for very specific details. I do not think I was a good employee although I still think it's...entirely not okay to make that assumption after working for less than 2 weeks without even being given proper training? Of course I'm bad, I just started - it's what I thought - wrong way of thinking smh. Could've tried harder, could've asked more questions. I just thought I was gonna have more time to figure out things and get better. I thought..I just thought that.

Did you apply for the same kind of job the second time?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

1 week is way too short to make that kind of conclusion, seems like management has some issues in my opinion. hope you find something else thats better.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

snow_drop said:


> Well ..sort of. I didn't ask for very specific details. I do not think I was a good employee although I still think it's...entirely not okay to make that assumption after working for less than 2 weeks without even being given proper training? Of course I'm bad, I just started - it's what I thought - wrong way of thinking smh. Could've tried harder, could've asked more questions. I just thought I was gonna have more time to figure out things and get better. I thought..I just thought that.
> 
> Did you apply for the same kind of job the second time?


Yeah I think you weren't given enough time  I was shocked when I read that they'd let you go  

Did not like my first job so gave something different a go.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

alwaysrunning said:


> Yeah I think you weren't given enough time  I was shocked when I read that they'd let you go
> 
> Did not like my first job so gave something different a go.


May i ask what were the 2 jobs?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

/\The first one was a commis chef in a hotel. The second one I was refilling the yogurt section for a supermarket; my colleagues used to call me drop one cos I dropped quite a few 😆 

I wanted to ask what job you were doing 🙂


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

alwaysrunning said:


> /\The first one was a commis chef in a hotel. The second one I was refilling the yogurt section for a supermarket; my colleagues used to call me drop one cos I dropped quite a few 😆
> 
> I wanted to ask what job you were doing 🙂


Hi.. Sorry for the very late reply. I did type out a long reply, but got logged out somewhere in the process and didn't know untill i hit "send" 🙄 lost most of my post and couldn't motivate myself to rewrite. Sorry -.-

I worked in a store as well. With stocking home-related stuff. There were quite some random things there and frequently customers would ask me where to find something and i wouldn't even know what the thing is 🥺smh. Food store might've been better, i guess. 

Dealing with only the yoghurt section sounds nice. Was it a big store with many types of yoghurt?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

snow_drop said:


> Hi!
> Ok wow, I don't even know if I should even feel good about something so embarrassed, but anyway, I'm 26 years old and finally started working one week ago.
> There's many reasons why it took so long, but I just want to mention one of them: dreading job interviews.
> I still dread them, I just decided to hope that interview-free jobs exist.AND THEY DO! just in case anyone else is struggling with mainly this problem: some people will hire you even if you just..want the job.
> ...


What happened? I like jobs without interviews too. Have you ever thought about working from home?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

snow_drop said:


> Hi.. Sorry for the very late reply. I did type out a long reply, but got logged out somewhere in the process and didn't know untill i hit "send" 🙄 lost most of my post and couldn't motivate myself to rewrite. Sorry -.-
> 
> I worked in a store as well. With stocking home-related stuff. There were quite some random things there and frequently customers would ask me where to find something and i wouldn't even know what the thing is 🥺smh. Food store might've been better, i guess.
> 
> Dealing with only the yoghurt section sounds nice. Was it a big store with many types of yoghurt?


I can relate! I always dread writing out a lot and then losing it before it's sent; once I sent someone an email in two parts because of this 😆 

That's hard if you didn't know what the things were the customers were asking for! It reminds me of the time I had to get a special type of mushroom for a recipe and said to the cashier how I had been unable to find it and aw, the poor guys face when he didn't know what it was. He thought it was a type of meat. I wouldn't have known what it was either had I not had the recipe.

I found stocking shelves in a supermarket to be completely wrong for me. I ended up walking out in tears mid -shift ( best not to ask why ) 🙂. I would have been okay stocking shelves if no one at all was around; but I found you've got the pressure to talk to colleagues, customers asking for things and if it's not there you are to go and see if you've got it out back, stock rotation, price reductions, pulling forwards etc etc. One time I was in Sainsbury and saw someone had reduced something by 1 penny 🤣😂

Have you been looking for other types of jobs since? No pressure to reply at all 🙂


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> What happened? I like jobs without interviews too. Have you ever thought about working from home?


They just decided i'm not good enough for the job, really. And i guess i'm not. 
Working from home sounds nice, i mean it would be nice if i was leaving alone(which i'm not :/). 
And from what i see, work-at home Jobs are mostly for call centers or programming and i can't really do either. 
And of course, they have actual interviews. 
I did end up applying to an online job(one of the very few that i could probably do) and i failed.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

alwaysrunning said:


> I found stocking shelves in a supermarket to be completely wrong for me. I ended up walking out in tears mid -shift ( best not to ask why ) 🙂. I would have been okay stocking shelves if no one at all was around; but I found you've got the pressure to talk to colleagues, customers asking for things and if it's not there you are to go and see if you've got it out back, stock rotation, price reductions, pulling forwards etc etc. One time I was in Sainsbury and saw someone had reduced something by 1 penny 🤣😂
> 
> Have you been looking for other types of jobs since? No pressure to reply at all 🙂


I do lowkey wanna ask why, but ok. I'm sorry 
Indeed, stocking stuff isn't that bad(unless it's the lowest shelf - i found that quite painful for some reason), opening boxes and cutting the empty boxers. It's kinda fun lol. I loved the first hour before the store opened. My main problem is that i assumes there would be some superior who would constantly tell me what my next task is. "take that box and do that, do x, y, z, Etc". But.. It wasn't like that at all and i never knew what should do or who to ask so i was constantly confused and most likely appeared to be lazy >.<
Yes,i applied for something different. They took forever to call me, but i decided i won't apply to something else unless i know that job is no longer available. So yes, i have wasted about. I failed the first interview. Not sure what to do now. 
What did you do after leaving that job?


----------

